

Youtube adds vuvuzela button - slapshot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idLG6jh23yE

======
rflrob
I had assumed that the "Vuvzela button" would feed the audio through the
bandpass filter that got rid of vuvuzelas.

------
moolave
A great way to celebrate World Cup, and the victory v. Viacom =)

~~~
Pyrodogg
Yep. Going to find some of their videos now to see if I can vuvuzela them :)

------
andrewf
Well it makes competitive Starcraft more exciting. (I kid!)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ1IUQRTtNw#t=5m40s>

Anyone know if you can enable the vuvus with a query string?

------
jgv
hacked together a little vuvuzela bookmarklet and chrome extension last week
fwiw

<http://github.com/jgv/Add-Vuvuzela>

------
pyre
Coincidence that xkcd also has a vuvuzela-related comic today?
<http://xkcd.com/757/>

~~~
ramchip
That's a air horn, not a vuvuzela.

~~~
spicyj
If you hover over the comic, then some more text appears which mentions
vuvuzelas.

------
thenduks
I had never heard of a 'vuvuzela' before just now. So true is the saying 'you
learn something new every day'.

------
empika
I dont see what the fuss is about. the sound of football matches is still
annoying, horns or not.

------
sliverstorm
Oh my gawd, I didn't realize they were SO OBNOXIOUS!

What determines the frequency of the hum? is it tube length, or
characteristics of the vocal chords or something? I ask because I can just see
someone trying to make the hum span the audible frequencies, so it can't be
filtered.

~~~
nerme
It is like a bugle or any of the brass instruments. The tone produced is
dependent on the vibration of the player's lips as well as the length of the
tube.

I haven't played one, but I'm sure you could play numerous overtones like you
can on a bugle.

They seem to be mass produced, resulting in most of them having the same
length. That, along with the fact that the average sporting fan probably
doesn't have much embouchure, would explain why there's a single tone that is
much louder than any others.

------
perlpimp
This is awesome. +1

------
thunk
Jeezuz, HN. Just because a sport isn't American doesn't mean it's
"intellectually gratifying".

Edit: Oh FFS, bring it on. I'm gonna post Terrible Towel videos and watch how
fast they get killed.

~~~
ars
It's not about the sport, it's about youtube.

~~~
thunk
right.

